# when can i start fertz/nuts



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

Hey folks just throwin this out there when is ok to start feeding ur veggin plant how many weeks should i wait once shes outta the dirty shes a week old now should i start soon thanks for the help guys:holysheep:


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

have a tendency to get to excited and *MESS* up things lol


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

and i just wanna make sure im usin the rite goods.... 20-20-20 for veggin right then im gonna get into odorless fish imulsion for flowerin?


----------



## PencilHead (May 27, 2011)

Give them a couple of weeks, then try 1/4 strength.

Your 20-20-20 will work, but if you could get something with a higher 1st number (nitrogen), like 6-4-4 or 8-6-6, you'd be better off in veg.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2011)

A 20-20-20 is not really the right nutes for MJ.  And I doubt that simply using fish emulsion for flowering will be enough.  Why not just get some nutes formulated for MJ like GH or Fox Farm?

I wouldn't start nutes until they are 3-4 weeks old and then start at a 1/8 or 1/4 concentration and work up.


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

they dont sell thos brands where i live goddess not that i kno of...... i was under the impression 20-20-20 was what u want for veg i live in canada if u kno of any brands sold here i'd love to kno... and the emulsion i heard would work great no burnin and natural dont want alot of chems when im smokin


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

what numbers should i b lookin for, for vegging...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2011)

I live in a very very small mountain community that does not have anything like that either.  I order everything online.

The GH Flora Nova Grow, a 1-part nutrient is 7-4-10.


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

Right on ya i have heard its hard to get through customs in canada due to it being organic or something. dont really kno tho if you or anyone else knows some good brands u can buy around my parts it would help first real time iv'e ever not just let them go and just add mircale grow it works but im lookin for much better


----------



## xRedkiller03x (May 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I live in a very very small mountain community that does not have anything like that either. I order everything online.
> 
> The GH Flora Nova Grow, a 1-part nutrient is 7-4-10.


 
Whats does 7-4-10 mean?


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

NPK the 7 is n the 4 is p and the 10 is k
(N)Nitrogen
(P)Phosphorus
(K)Potassium


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

they vary in different products


----------



## dman1234 (May 27, 2011)

MrBobMarleyJr said:
			
		

> Right on ya i have heard its hard to get through customs in canada due to it being organic or something. dont really kno tho if you or anyone else knows some good brands u can buy around my parts it would help first real time iv'e ever not just let them go and just add mircale grow it works but im lookin for much better


 

Im in Canada also and you can buy GH Floro Nova off the shelf in most hydro stores.

You got good advice from very good growers, but i feed seedlings at 10 days jmo.


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

right on thats good to kno i have a few around my parts ill take a look not a fan of walkin into them places tho but it is what it is thanks man any specific one or is it just GH Floro Nova


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

should i use the bloom and the grow and add a lil fish emulsion with the bloom when i start


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2011)

The GH Flora Nova comes in Grow which you use in veg and Bloom that you use in flowering.  I have no idea about the fish emulsion as I grow hydro.

Many hydro stores sell online if you are not comfortable walking into the store.


----------



## dman1234 (May 27, 2011)

MrBobMarleyJr said:
			
		

> should i use the bloom and the grow and add a lil fish emulsion with the bloom when i start


 

You can use the Grow in veg and the bloom in flower, i add cal mag to both and kool bloom last 4-5 weeks of flower, ive never used fish emulsion.


But there are alot of options for nutes out there.


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

i was told by an oldie to use the emulsion he used it with hydro and said it was a large surprise........... but thanks gettin alot of help lookin forward to usinf my new info


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

Its easy to use for dirt as well i take it eh


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2011)

I generally only add Cal-Mag in flowering.  The plants in vegging never seem to show any kind of Cal-Mag deficiency.  I don't use any other additives.  I have tried several things over the years, but have not really seem any marked difference in yield or potency.

What kind of hydro did your buddy do and how did he use the fish emulsion?  I tried the General organics in hydro without any real success.  Even though the buckets were very well aerated, the nute solution got foamy and icky.


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr (May 27, 2011)

hard to explain think big scale 8'x8' plywood grow table with border drain in center. small pool under table nuts and fertz in pool with med size water and air pumps, would just use 5 gallon buckets water and emulsion mix with eletric screw driver and throw on


----------

